# Modded Kliche build



## KevTom23 (May 2, 2021)

Mods are basic, but they add a little flexibility.
Battery holder cut off. 
clean knob added
Diode selection (ge and 3 x red LED) handled by the left 3PDT footswitch. It also changes the colour of the status led - green for ge, red for led.
Decals were formed from bare copper wire, superglued in place and protected by several coats of clear matt lacquer.
Drilling template for the v1 duocast board is perfect for the pot layout.
What do you think?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 2, 2021)

Nice work!  Very clever graphics and design mods.  You must get a huge volume jump when you hit the Diode stomp switch.


----------



## peccary (May 2, 2021)

Great idea with the copper wire - looks awesome.


----------



## KevTom23 (May 2, 2021)

Thank you for the feedback. The copper wire was a welcome relief from faffing about with waterslides and Affinity. The decals are my least favourite part of the process but i got a kick out of doing it this way and I love how it looks. 
The volume jump when kicking in the LED’s isn’t that huge. This was the first time I’d messed about with diode switching and I found that hearing the difference between diodes is something that you have to give time to. They’re there, but they don’t jump out at you.


----------



## fig (May 3, 2021)

It looks great!


----------



## dawson (May 4, 2021)

That looks _so_ good.
Fantastic technique.


----------



## Feral Feline (May 5, 2021)

Great ideas, well executed = super classy looking pedal.


----------

